# Οι ανά τον κόσμο Τραμπ



## nickel (Nov 7, 2016)

Πλάκα έχει.

Έχουμε το άρθρο του Atlantic (πρώην Atlantic Monthly) («Ranked: ‘Trumps’ ’Round the World»), που μάλλον κάνει κάποιο φάουλ στον τρόπο που παρουσιάζει πέντε ανά τον κόσμο λαϊκιστές, τους Τραμπ αυτού του κόσμου. Στην εισαγωγή λέει:

Here are five candidates riding the anti-establishment wave.

Στο νούμερο 4 έχει τον Κυριάκο Μητσοτάκη, τον οποίο τον παρουσιάζει έτσι:

*Greece’s Kyriakos Mitsotakis.* The Harvard and McKinsey-pedigreed leader of Greece’s New Democracy party is not Trump; he is what might come after a Trump presidency. What he shares with the other members of this list is a desire to turn the tables on the current government. In Greece’s case, that is the Syriza government of Prime Minister Alexis Tsipras, who took over in 2015 on a revolutionary pledge to fight back against what party members saw as unfair, externally driven austerity in the wake of the European financial crisis and Greece’s economic collapse. But for all his populism, Tspiras has failed to overthrow the tyranny of his supposed creditors—the EU and IMF continue to haggle over Greece’s debt burden—and recent polls give Mitsotakis’s party a significant edge.​
Δεν είναι χοντρό φάουλ; Μπορεί να περάσει κανένας αφελής, κανένας βιαστικός, και να νομίζει ότι και ο Μητσοτάκης είναι ένας από τους Τραμπ του κόσμου μας, παρέα με τους Ιμράν Χαν του Πακιστάν, Μαρίν Λεπέν, Λόπες Ομπραδόρ του Μεξικού και Γκερτ Βίλντερς της Ολλανδίας. Όπως ακριβώς την έπαθε ο Δημήτρης Παπαδημούλης, που έσπευσε να προβάλει αυτό που κατάλαβε στον λογαριασμό του στο Τουίτερ:

Το έμαθαν και στις ΗΠΑ! Σε αμερικανικό περιοδικό: "Οι «Τραμπ» ανά τον κόσμο: Ένας από αυτούς ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης".​
Που σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει ακούσει ποιον από τους Έλληνες πολιτικούς θεωρούν λαϊκιστή στη Δύση.

Δυο ώρες αργότερα θα πρέπει να του έχει επισημανθεί το λάθος και... το χειροτερεύει. Αντί να το σβήσει ή να ζητήσει συγγνώμη, γράφει:

Προς υβρίζοντες οπαδούς: Το να βάζει το "The Atlantic" τον Κυρ. Μητσοτάκη στην ίδια πεντάδα με Λε Πεν κ Βίλντερς, ειλικρινά το βρίσκετε θετικό;​




Περιμένω να δω πώς θα το μπαλώσει όταν θα καταλάβει τι ακριβώς λέει.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2016)

Δεν βλέπω γιατί να χρειαστεί να μπαλώσει κάτι. Αυτό που μετράει είναι η εντύπωση και την εντύπωση την έδωσε το Ατλάντικ. Τα παραμέσα δεν τα διαβάζει κανείς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δεν βλέπω γιατί να χρειαστεί να μπαλώσει κάτι. Αυτό που μετράει είναι η εντύπωση και την εντύπωση την έδωσε το Ατλάντικ. Τα παραμέσα δεν τα διαβάζει κανείς κανείς αμόρφωτος καράμπαμπας που νομίζει πως τα ξέρει όλα, πιστεύει στα τρισεκατομμύρια του Σώρρα και θεωρεί ότι η Daily Mail είναι σοβαρή βρετανική εφημερίδα.



Το διόρθωσα λίγο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Περιμένω να δω πώς θα το μπαλώσει όταν θα καταλάβει τι ακριβώς λέει.








Έτσι. Και δεν έχει καμία πλάκα πια. Στο τέλος θα βγει και χορηγός του σλόγκαν «Μητσοτάκης ή τανκς».


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2016)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το ζήτημα ξεκινά με την απλή πολιτική αγυρτεία του tvxs.gr, όπου γίνεται κανονική διαστρέβλωση του πρωτότυπου άρθρου. Δύσκολα θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ ότι ο συντάκτης της ελληνικής σελίδας δεν κατάλαβε τι έγραφε το αρχικό άρθρο, αν και πάντα ισχύει η απορία αν κάποιος είναι χαζός ή απατεώνας. Ωστόσο, ο Δημήτρης Παπαδημούλης δεν ξέρει αγγλικά να πάει να διαβάσει το πρωτότυπο άρθρο μετά τη φασαρία που σηκώθηκε;

*Οι «Τραμπ» ανά τον κόσμο*
http://tvxs.gr/news/ellada/oi-tramp-ana-ton-kosmo-enas-apo-aytoys-o-kyriakos-mitsotakis


----------



## rogne (Nov 7, 2016)

Βέβαια, και το αγγλικό να διαβάσει κανείς, δύσκολα βγάζει νόημα: βασικά λέει ότι μόνο ο Βίλντερς είναι ο Τραμπ της χώρας του, ενώ οι άλλοι/ες μοιράζονται μεν με τον Τραμπ κάποια χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά είναι και τόσες οι διαφορές τους που συνολικά "Τραμπ" δεν τους λες (ούτε καν τη Λεπέν). Οπότε, γιατί ακριβώς τους τσουβαλιάζει έτσι το άρθρο; Επειδή είναι "five candidates riding the anti-establishment wave"; Αμφίβολο, αλλά και έτσι να 'ναι, ποια ιδιαίτερη σχέση έχει αυτό με τον Τραμπ; Μύλος...


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2016)

rogne said:


> Μύλος...



Ακριβώς. Πολύ κακοστημένο άρθρο. Και το κακό είναι ότι σε μια κόντρα σαν αυτή προσδίδουμε, τη μια ο ένας και την άλλη ο άλλος, κύρος σε ένα άρθρο που μπορεί να γράφτηκε στο πόδι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Και το κακό είναι ότι σε μια κόντρα σαν αυτή προσδίδουμε, τη μια ο ένας και την άλλη ο άλλος, κύρος σε ένα άρθρο που μπορεί να γράφτηκε στο πόδι.


Νομίζω ότι το παρακάνουμε με την κορεκτίλα και την τήρηση των πολιτικά ορθών ισορροπιών -- εκτός αν υπάρχει τιτίβισμα από ευρωβουλευτή της ΝΔ ή άρθρο σε φιλικά προσκείμενο στη ΝΔ σάιτ που *πρωτογενώς* προσπάθησαν να εκμεταλλευτούν το γονατογράφημα του _Ατλάντικ_ για να επιτεθούν στον Τσίπρα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι το παρακάνουμε με την κορεκτίλα



Εγώ πάντως μια τάση για κορεκτίλα την έχω, το ομολογώ. Αφού περιμένω από πολιτικό να ζητήσει συγγνώμη για το λάθος που έκανε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 7, 2016)

Στη συγγραφή των υποχρεώσεων ενός ενεργού πολιτικού δεν προβλέπεται η αίτηση συγγνώμης για λάθη κατά την άσκηση των καθηκόντων του. Αν παραιτηθεί και πάψει να είναι ενεργός, επιτρέπεται μετά να κάνει όσες μετάνοιες θέλει (χωρίς να είναι και υποχρεωτικό, όπως γνωρίζουμε, οπότε έχουμε το φαινόμενο που ονομάζεται κουκουβισμός).


----------

